# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Hessem !!! Nhe FFM und Umgebung

## michi80

Hi ich bin Michelle bin aus Hessen in der nhe von Frankfurt am Main und 34 Jahre. Ich habe letztes Jahr mit dem Windsurfen begonnen und finde es einen wunder vollen Sport, letztes Jahr war ja leider der wind nicht so dolle hoffen wir einfach mal dieses Jahr das es besser wird 

Ich habe seit kurzem mein eigenes Material und mchte in den Seen hier im umkreis aufs Wasser und evtl auch mal nach Holland da soll es ja ein paar gute Spots geben 

Ich wrde mich freuen wenn man hier noch ein Paar anderer Hessen oder Leute aus angrenzende Bundeslnder finden wrde mit denen man sich austauschen und evtl auch mal zusammen was unternehmen kann  

Also ich wrde mich freuen neue Leute mit der selben Interresse kennen zu lernen 

Bis bald eure Michi

----------


## JOK

Hey bin aus Gieen bzw bald Marburg ...Gre dich Michi. Ich surfe seit 2008 hnd hab so ziemlich alle Seen in Hessen durch. Daytrios nach Holland mach icb auch regelmig...Fr Hessen ist Singlis the best...melde  dich ruhig mal..gre jan

----------


## michi80

Hi Jan 

Danke fr deine Antwort 

Ja ich finde halt fr nur nen Tag nach Holland is ziemlich weit weg 

Da Versuch icv wenigstens ein we einzuplanen aber leider is da ja auch nicht immer Wind aber da es fr mich ja dieses Jahr erst so richtig losgeht bei mir muss ich dann eh mal schauen wie es klappt 

Da ich letztes Jahr noch 190 l hatte und mit meinem eigenen 160 l habe muss icv erst mal schauen das ich es eh gut stehe 

Mit stiglis meinst du biblis oder ??

Lg Michi

----------


## JOK

Singlis bei Borken,  Nordhessen.  Superspot, freier windeinfall, nette  locals alles toppi.

----------


## michi80

ah ok von dem habe ich noch nie gehrt vielen lieben dank fr den tipp

----------

